# Fuzzy Magazines With Kindle iPad App 4.8.1?



## dbarnett (May 2, 2015)

Hi, everyone,

Three Amazon customer service folks were stymied, and so am I. The newest version of the Kindle app for iOS causes my magazines, such as National Geographic, to be fuzzy, the text pixellated so it's almost unreadable.

Anyone experiencing this?

I'm using an iPad Air 2 with plenty of room and iOS 8.3. Books are just fine, and it looks like the iPhone Kindle app is okay, too. Customer support had me uninstall the app and reinstall it, then re-download my magazines, reboot my iPad, all to no avail. I'm waiting daily with baited breath for some kind of update that will resolve the issue. This doesn't seem to be widespread (in fact, is it just me?) and so I'm at a loss.

Thanks for your kindness in taking the time to read this!

Cheerily,

Dan


----------

